# Chinese media questions Chandrayaan's success



## krinish (Nov 4, 2008)

BEIJING: India's Chandrayaan mission may have evoked a good bit of national pride and come in for praise from different quarters worldwide including the White House in Washington. But a large section of the Chinese media has raised questions published articles questioning the success of Chandrayaan. 

The articles question the contention of Indian Space Research Organisation, which said that Chandrayaan had an apogee of 37,800km with an orbital period of 73 hours. The articles in the Chinese media state that the apogee was only around 16,400 km with an orbital tour of 11 hours. 

Most of the articles have been published in websites and blogs popular with the military and nationalist politicians. They include bulletin boards of websites that are linked to government organizations. But the general newspapers have refrained from taking a critical view of the Indian space mission. Most of them are copies of a single article. 

The critical articles claim they were the result of analysis of data released by www.n2yo.com, which is a site devoted real time tracking of satellite launched across the world and contains a lot of technical information. Interestingly, the website of US government's National Aeronautics and Space Administration has published an article on Chandrayaan without raising any doubts about it. 

Most of the articles are copies of a single piece using almost similar text. The headline common several of the pieces in different websites are: "Orbit not very normal; has India's Chandrayaan-1 run into problem?" 

A search on the Chinese search engine, Baidu and the Chinese version of Google throws up several websites where the same article has been pasted. It seems someone or some agency has gone into a good deal of effort to ensure that the article is widely circulated across several media networks including those that represent government agencies. 

Some of the Chinese sites also published Chinese versions of another English article, which described Chandrayaan mission as a case of major success in a country that has not been able to curb [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]human [COLOR=blue! important]rights[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR] violations and address the problem of poverty adequately. The source of this second article has not been clarified. 

"Though India's human rights performance has been dismal in the last decade with right wing Hindu chauvinists targeting two large minorities of the country, Christians and Muslims but it has not hindered India's ascendance to the big league in the space," the version in the Chinese media said. 



*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/World/Chinese_media_questions_Chandrayaan/articleshow/3665791.cms



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chinese are our biggest enemy. 

there are millions of chinese trolls all around on the internet.  
China is coming of several century old hybernation. Somebody tell them to shut the f@#k Up.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 4, 2008)

krinish said:


> The articles question the contention of Indian Space Research Organisation, which said that Chandrayaan had an apogee of 37,800km with an orbital period of 73 hours. The articles in the Chinese media state that the apogee was only around 16,400 km with an orbital tour of 11 hours.



Well I guess the Chinese have *everything* smaller 

Anyway, nothing to worry. Do you recall the rivalry between the U.S.A. and the U.S.S.R. ? Very similar, each debunking the others' successes.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ROFL  chinese has everything smaller ...hahahahhaha 

In fact there was some poll in China which said 77% of Chinese still consider Indians as enemies ...


----------



## krinish (Nov 4, 2008)

China is still getting used the way of the world order. The europeans, russians, americans and japanese learned the hard way through couple of world wars. Each was incredibly hostile, agressive towards each other. The chinese are going through the same phase now as many of them did 7 decades ago.
China have not got used to how the world has been looking at things and handling neighbours, after the world war two. 
China recently opened up to the world, and what they see is something they dont like.
They are just wanting to dominate the world. Which is why we had chinese authrorities shut up American autorities during Olympics in regards to chinese human rights, with slapstick quotes, Like 'mind your own business' your country is more polluted than ours, so dont question our pollution levels.

Now a country like India, or any other country not under totalitarian rule, would have had much more respect  in answering back.

Chinese are simply blunt and rude, I guess they hate each other more than anything else and it shows in their attitude.

I feel if there were to be a 3rd world war, I bet it would be due to china. Now that the olmpics are done and over with. The Americans and rest of the world dont give a $hit about china or chinese anymore.

But having said that, I wouldnt be surprised if we hade couple of John's or George's from US trolling this thread in defence of china.   Chinese trolls are in big number. It was a deadly outbreak during Olympics.

I think India shouldnt bother much about what chinese or china has to say about us. They are just running high, and will be spanked and put in its place someday soon.


----------



## karnivore (Nov 4, 2008)

Why am I not surprised. Remember how they talked to their taikonauts in space, while their shuttle was neatly parked at the launch site. U can't expect anything better, can you.



> A nice little story hit the Web Thursday talking up China's long-awaited space mission and even including detailed dialogue between the astronauts, according to the Associated Press. Only problem was that the spacecraft hadn't even left the ground at the time the story came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


source


----------



## krinish (Nov 4, 2008)

karnivore said:


> Why am I not surprised. Remember how they talked to their taikonauts in space, while their shuttle was neatly parked at the launch site. U can't expect anything better, can you.
> 
> 
> source


 

Yeah had read that sometime ago. Had me laughing for a while.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ Nice find! Well, china has always been sort of a show off(how do you say don't get offended in Chinese?). Anyone remember the animated fireworks shown to TV spectators of the Beijing 2008 games?
*www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/08/12/fake.fireworks.ap/index.html

And anyway, hadn't some russians recently claimed that NASA had not actually sent anyone to the moon? Its all due to the feeling of rivalry! 
Its like krinish said. China is quite new(ready for noob slaughter?)!


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 4, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> hadn't some russians recently claimed that NASA had not actually sent anyone to the moon? Its all due to the feeling of rivalry!



They have few points at least.Did you see the video minutely?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

F**k them.
This is just another stage for rivalry like USA-Russia.
I did read in TOI today that China plans to land a rover on Mars by end of 2009.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 4, 2008)

This nothing but communist propaganda


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 4, 2008)

The chinese really have some reason to question validation of chandrayaan
first, India is going to be the forerunner in planting a flag on moon.
second, indias mission is almost half as pricey as chinese, thoughit carries same -or- better muscele than chinese. 
just for instance, The imaging camera used by chinese had a resolution of 250m, while india's camera has a rez of 5m, man thats a diffrence.

Also, what they need to be wary of is India's cooperation with other space power. though chinese boast of their programme as indpendent, but cooperation need not compromise on its independent status. Hence, if the trend goes on, india wil have cheaper mission,better onboard payloads,and commercially it will benefit more!!

now thats really something to take note of!

beside how can chinese media be so dumb to take n2yo.com as reference for their articles. No one knows how the site works.
conclusion:thought of the day:: You always see the world from the point of view of who you are.


----------



## krinish (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree that Chinese have beaten us in many fronts fair and square.
The whole point of this thread is, why are they bothered that much.
Why are they questioning the credibility of the stats published by ISRO.

ISRO would just not publish fake numbers or details, simply because it would dent ISRO's business image. For sometime now ISRO has been putting payloads into space of various countries for peanuts, when comapred to other nations, who are charging more.
Besides our media would make a villain out of ISRo, if the numbers indeed come out wrong.

We as indians know very well, that we dont bluff internationally and something soo big. We bluff among ourselves in smaller issues, which inst international.


---

Note : Type 'chinese trolls'in google and we are right up there. I wouldnt be surprised if this website is over run by millions of chinese trolls.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 4, 2008)

Its nothing but jealousy


----------



## chooza (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice Bro.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 20, 2008)

All they r are a bunch of a**holes who cannot tolerate someone being better than em..

*www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys77.gif *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys63.gif *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys75.gif *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys37.gif


----------



## afonofa (Dec 20, 2008)

*NASA's instruments on Chandrayaan are working.*

*jpl.nasa.gov/images/m3/20081216/m3-browse.jpg



> The left figure is a color composite of processed data that accentuates compositional differences in the moon's Orientale region. The image on the right contains significant thermal emission in the signal and is particularly sensitive to small variations in local morphology.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 24, 2008)

to hell with these chinese...they never liked us growing.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jan 13, 2009)

krinish said:


> "Though India's human rights performance has been dismal in the last decade with right wing Hindu chauvinists targeting two large minorities of the country, Christians and Muslims but it has not hindered India's ascendance to the big league in the space," the version in the Chinese media said.


ha, the last thing you want to hear is what China has to say about "Human Rights"


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 15, 2009)

Indian human rights situation may be bad. but those short white puppets there dont know what human rights actually is. Chinese --- first get "google search rights"......then you can start thinking about actual rights.


----------



## chooza (Jan 15, 2009)

The chinese are very well known of producing defective products, whether their missiles, thier IT product and thus earned a reputation of "CHINESE PRODUCT" in international market whereas as far as Indian companies are concerns, yes, their products are not as cheap as compared to chinese one, but have a superior quality.Any nation in Asia who can beat China is INDIA only in every field. That's why chinese always try to defame India. Pakistan is their ally, "DUSHMAN KA DUSHMAN APNA DOST" thats why they always support Pakistan. Kudos to our scientists, that in every opposite conditin, they work, work for our Country. They may be late in some project due to international ban, but they succeed in designing our own technology, which is cheap to manufacture, have a quality factor and low on running cost. If Lenovo has buyed IBM desktop buisiness, Videocon had acquired THOMSON and other.So, problem toh honi hai na.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, they are right about human rights being deprived in India when it comes to the fact that Suicide is illegal here and we are pressed by a lot of moral laws. But when the comment comes from a COMMUNIST country, I think its completely ironic.


----------

